# "Teures Hobby"



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Kommt halt drauf an was du unter Teueres Hobby verstehst und wie du es definierst.
> Das sieht jeder anders.


Was soll man daran groß anders sehen? Zwischen Miete/Hypothek, Kindern etc. bleibt den meisten Menschen nun mal wenig Geld, um sich auch noch ein teures Hobby leisten zu können. Viele können sich den Luxus einfach nicht leisten tausende Euro in einen PC oder sonst was zu stecken. Das ist keine Ansichtssache sondern etwas, das jedem klar sein sollte.


----------



## Saberrider09 (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Was soll man daran groß anders sehen? Zwischen Miete/Hypothek, Kindern etc. bleibt den meisten Menschen nun mal wenig Geld, um sich auch noch ein teures Hobby leisten zu können. Viele können sich den Luxus einfach nicht leisten tausende Euro in einen PC oder sonst was zu stecken. Das ist keine Ansichtssache sondern etwas, das jedem klar sein sollte.


Es geht aber nicht nur um den PC z.b. sondern auch um andere Dinge. Man kann für Kleidung, Urlaub, Technik, Auto viel mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen wie andere und muss nicht super gut verdienen.  In Deutschland haben viele doch mehr Geld als man glaubt. Klar gibt es auch hier arme Menschen die froh sind was zu Essen zu haben, aber die Leute die noch gut ausgeben können sind dann doch noch in der Mehrzahl.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht nur um den PC z.b. sondern auch um andere Dinge. Man kann für Kleidung, Urlaub, Technik, Auto viel mehr Geld in die Hand nehmen wie andere und muss nicht super gut verdienen.


Das ist mir klar, ändert aber nichts am Grundsätzlichen. Das durchschnittliche Brutto (!!!!) Einkommen lag 2021 bei 41.000€. Das macht eine weite Verbreitung von kostspieligen Hobbys nun mal schwierig


----------



## Saberrider09 (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, ändert aber nichts am Grundsätzlichen. Das durchschnittliche Brutto (!!!!) Einkommen lag 2021 bei 41.000€. Das macht eine weite Verbreitung von kostspieligen Hobbys nun mal schwierig


Dann spart man sich das eben zusammen oder verzichtet auf anderes was ihm weniger wichtig ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Dann spart man sich das eben zusammen oder verzichtet auf anderes was ihm weniger wichtig ist.


Oder man spart es sich nicht zusammen und steckt es beispielsweise in die Kinder oder ins Haus.
Wie gesagt: die wenigsten Leute haben ein teures Hobby. So sind z.B. Gamer, die sich, weil es ihr Hobby ist, einen High-End Gaming PC mit einer 3090 bauen, gemessen am Gesamtvolumen des Gaming Marktes eine absolute Minderheit. Und so ist es mit jedem teuren Hobby. Leute , die teure Hobbys betreiben sind eine Minderheit, nicht die Regel.


----------



## Marlock (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, ändert aber nichts am Grundsätzlichen. Das durchschnittliche Brutto (!!!!) Einkommen lag 2021 bei 41.000€. Das macht eine weite Verbreitung von kostspieligen Hobbys nun mal schwierig


der durchschnitt ist kaputt . Wegen extrem verdienern. Was sollen neidrig verdiener sagen. Gibt noch genug Leute die monatlich für 1200 euro arbeiten gehen (Vollzeit). Die müssten Jahre Sparen für solch eine Grafikkarte


----------



## Saberrider09 (26. März 2022)

Da kommen wir nicht auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner, zumal jeder Teuer anders definiert wie du oder ich. Alles ne Ansichtssache.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

Nee, tut mir leid. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das ist für mich keine Ansichtssache, sondern höchstens eine Realitätsverweigerung deinerseits


----------



## Saberrider09 (26. März 2022)

Empfinde ich nicht so. Sonst würden Luxusgüter nicht so gut verkauft werden wenn wenn das nur eine kleine Mehrheit könnte oder wollte. Man setzt eben die Prioritäten so wie man will und kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Empfinde ich nicht so. Sonst würden Luxusgüter nicht so gut verkauft werden wenn wenn das nur eine kleine Mehrheit könnte oder wollte. Man setzt eben die Prioritäten so wie man will und kann.


Welche Luxusgüter verkaufen sich denn so gut, gemessen am Gesamtvolumen des jeweiligen Marktes?


----------



## Saberrider09 (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Welche Luxusgüter verkaufen sich denn so gut, gemessen am Gesamtvolumen des jeweiligen Marktes?


Autos, Computer, Handys etc...In Deutschland haben die Leute schon gut Geld nur wir Jammern immer auch am meisten rum.


----------



## shaboo (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar, ändert aber nichts am Grundsätzlichen. Das durchschnittliche Brutto (!!!!) Einkommen lag 2021 bei 41.000€. Das macht eine weite Verbreitung von kostspieligen Hobbys nun mal schwierig


Betrachtet man die in Vollzeit Arbeitenden (dass man als Teilzeitbeschäftigter keine großen Sprünge machen kann, sollte klar sein), lag das Durchschnittsbrutto - laut einem gestrigen Artikel im Handelsblatt - bei fast 50.000 Euro:

"... Im Jahr 2021 lag das Durchschnittseinkommen in Deutschland bei 49.200 Euro brutto. Damit ist das Einkommen im Vergleich zum Vorjahr im Schnitt um 1500 Euro gestiegen. Der aktuelle Wert entspricht einem monatlichen Bruttogehalt von 4100 Euro bei einer Vollzeitstelle. Bei einer Person mit der Steuerklasse I in Baden-Württemberg ergibt das 2588,13 Euro netto. ..."









						Durchschnittsgehalt: So hoch ist das Durchschnittseinkommen in Deutschland
					

Im Schnitt erhält jeder Deutsche 49.200 Euro, aber noch lange nicht alle. Ein Blick auf die statistische Methode und den tatsächlichen Gehaltsunterschied.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				




Nimmt man das aussagekräftigere Medianeinkommen, bei dem Ausreißer nach oben weniger ins Gewicht fallen, landet man bei etwa 500 Euro weniger, also etwa 3600 brutto/2300 netto im Monat.

Klar, reich macht das viele nicht, aber was man sich davon leisten kann oder will, hängt komplett von den Lebensumständen ab. Mit Frau, zwei Kindern, Auto und vielleicht sogar dem Wunsch nach Wohneigentum (der mit einem solchen Gehalt alleine wohl eh illusorisch sein dürfte), bleibt da natürlich gar nichts übrig. Wer hingegen alleinstehend und kinderlos ist und in einer Wohnung überschaubarer Größe zur Miete wohnt, der wird zumindest so viel zur Seite legen können, dass er sich gelegentlich auch etwas Besonderes leisten kann. Von daher finde ich Aussagen wie "die meisten" oder "die wenigsten" kritisch. Übrigens sind über 40 Prozent der Haushalte in Deutschland Einpersonenhaushalte und rund 15 Prozent Zweipersonenhaushalte; von denen hat - alleinerziehende Elternteile ausgenommen - schon mal niemand Kosten für etwaige Kinder.

Und eine "weite Verbreitung kostspieliger Hobbys" dürfte es wohl auch in keinem anderen Land auf dieser Welt geben.


----------



## Saberrider09 (26. März 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Betrachtet man die in Vollzeit Arbeitenden (dass man als Teilzeitbeschäftigter keine großen Sprünge machen kann, sollte klar sein), lag das Durchschnittsbrutto - laut einem gestrigen Artikel im Handelsblatt - bei fast 50.000 Euro:
> 
> "... Im Jahr 2021 lag das Durchschnittseinkommen in Deutschland bei 49.200 Euro brutto. Damit ist das Einkommen im Vergleich zum Vorjahr im Schnitt um 1500 Euro gestiegen. Der aktuelle Wert entspricht einem monatlichen Bruttogehalt von 4100 Euro bei einer Vollzeitstelle. Bei einer Person mit der Steuerklasse I in Baden-Württemberg ergibt das 2588,13 Euro netto. ..."
> 
> ...


Danke du bringst es auf den Punkt. Ich gebe mein Geld lieber für Hardware aus als für andere Dinge,  weil mir reicht ne einfache Wohnungseinrichtung, brauche keine Reisen, keine Stadienbesuche, kein teures Auto etc.. Da kann man sich auch einen Highend PC leisten.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Danke du bringst es auf den Punkt. Ich gebe mein Geld lieber für Hardware aus als für andere Dinge, weil mir reicht ne einfache Wohnungseinrichtung, brauche keine Reisen, keine Stadienbesuche, kein teures Auto etc.. Da kann man sich auch einen Highend PC leisten.


Wieso bringt er es auf den Punkt? Er widerspricht deiner These, „Die meisten haben halt ein Teures Hobby und hier ist es der PC.“  ausdrücklich.
Außerdem sollte man nicht von sich auf andere schließen.



> Autos, Computer, Handys etc


Das sind gemessen an westlichen Standards keine Luxusgüter.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Übrigens sind über 40 Prozent der Haushalte in Deutschland Einpersonenhaushalte und rund 15 Prozent Zweipersonenhaushalte; von denen hat - alleinerziehende Elternteile ausgenommen - schon mal niemand Kosten für etwaige Kinder.


Hier mal eine Tabelle:



			https://www.sozialpolitik-aktuell.de/files/sozialpolitik-aktuell/_Politikfelder/Bevoelkerung/Datensammlung/PDF-Dateien/abbVII6.pdf
		




> Übrigens sind über 40 Prozent der Haushalte in Deutschland Einpersonenhaushalte und rund 15 Prozent Zweipersonenhaushalte; von denen hat - alleinerziehende Elternteile ausgenommen - schon mal niemand Kosten für etwaige Kinder.


Nicht die Unterhaltspflichtigen vergessen  Zu Kindern gehören meistens 2, auch wenn die Eltern danach alleine leben


----------



## Saberrider09 (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wieso bringt er es auf den Punkt? Er widerspricht deiner These, „Die meisten haben halt ein Teures Hobby und hier ist es der PC.“  ausdrücklich.
> Außerdem sollte man nicht von sich auf andere schließen.


"Klar, reich macht das viele nicht, aber was man sich davon leisten kann oder will, hängt komplett von den Lebensumständen ab"

Das bringt es auf den Punkt. Man muss nicht viel Geld haben um ein teures Hobby zu haben wenn man woanders Abstriche machen kann und das tun schon recht viele.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> vertraust du ernsthaft den daten vom statistischen bundesamt XD


Ja, wenn es sich nur um eine Statistik über Ein- und Mehrpersonehaushalte handelt, tue ich das.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Das bringt es auf den Punkt. Man muss nicht viel Geld haben um ein teures Hobby zu haben


Das habe ich auch nie behauptet.


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn es sich nur um eine Statistik über Ein- und Mehrpersonehaushalte handelt, tue ich das.


als ob diese staistik nicht auch frisiert wurde

nicht umsonst gilt der spruch trau keiner statistik die du nich selber gefälscht hast.....

dann tust du mir leid


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> und eine statistik von unserer regierung is immer richtig.....


Wie wäre es, wenn du mal genau liest was ich schrieb, bevor du mir sowas in den Mund legen willst?



> dann tust du mir leid


Danke, dein Mitleid ist sehr nett.
So, jetzt aber fix. Du hast gleich deinen Kurs „Aluhut falten für Anfänger“


----------



## Saberrider09 (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch nie behauptet.


Habe ich auch nicht gesagt das du das tust.  Wollte nur bekräftigen das wenig Geld nicht heißt das man kein Teures Hobby haben kann wenn man anderswo sparsam ist.  Die Priorität macht es meistens außer man muss generell nicht aufs Geld achten versteht sich.


----------



## Marlock (26. März 2022)

Saberrider09 schrieb:


> Autos, Computer, Handys etc...In Deutschland haben die Leute schon gut Geld nur wir Jammern immer auch am meisten rum.


im Europäischen Vergleich ist Deutschland für so ein Reiches Land eine Schande was Lohn angeht. Siehe Österreich, Niederlande etc. oft bis zum doppeltes Gehalt und ja es kommt drauf an wie Leute ihre Prioritäten setzen was sie kaufen. Heißt nicht das Leute gute Entscheidungen treffen was das angeht. Gibt nicht gerade wenig Leute mit Schulden und nehmen sogar eher zu


----------



## Thepunisher2403 (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es, wenn du mal genau liest was ich schrieb, bevor du mir sowas in den Mund legen willst?
> 
> 
> Danke, dein Mitleid ist sehr nett.
> So, jetzt aber fix. Du hast gleich deinen Kurs „Aluhut falten für Anfänger“


XD
mehr ist zu diesem kindergarten verhalten nicht zu sagen.....

ach nur mal so nebenbei einen aluhut besitze ich nicht sondern es ist nun mal fakt das unsere regierung statistiken fälsch aber heute wird man gleich als verschwörungstheoretiker oder aluhutträger abgestempelt....

traurig was aus deutschland wird

und einen kurs werde ich nicht mehr besuchen mir reicht schon der industriemeister


----------



## Saberrider09 (26. März 2022)

Marlock schrieb:


> im Europäischen Vergleich ist Deutschland für so ein Reiches Land eine Schande was Lohn angeht. Siehe Österreich, Niederlande etc. oft bis zum doppeltes Gehalt und ja es kommt drauf an wie Leute ihre Prioritäten setzen was sie kaufen. Heißt nicht das Leute gute Entscheidungen treffen was das angeht. Gibt nicht gerade wenig Leute mit Schulden und nehmen sogar eher zu


Da stimme ich dir total zu. Trotzdem lebt ein Teil von Deutschland nicht so schlecht, leider ist aber auch hier die Armut nicht geringer geworden.


----------



## FlsShdRiVe32 (26. März 2022)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> ahhh wieder so ein neunmal kluger....
> 
> früher gab es mal den satz leben und leben lassen....
> 
> ...


Wenn man alleine wohnt und keine anderen Verpflichtungen hat, kann man so ein Spruch sehr leicht bringen.
Ich bin muss mein Tank selber zahlen , was im Monat weit über 300 Euro liegt ,da ich viel fahren muss wegen meiner Arbeit .  Über die andren kosten will ich nicht anfangen bin allein Verdiener mit zwei Kindern.  Mit einem Netto von 3400 Euro komme ich noch so über die runden.  Kinder sind sehr teuer mein Freund


----------



## Marlock (26. März 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Betrachtet man die in Vollzeit Arbeitenden (dass man als Teilzeitbeschäftigter keine großen Sprünge machen kann, sollte klar sein), lag das Durchschnittsbrutto - laut einem gestrigen Artikel im Handelsblatt - bei fast 50.000 Euro:
> 
> "... Im Jahr 2021 lag das Durchschnittseinkommen in Deutschland bei 49.200 Euro brutto. Damit ist das Einkommen im Vergleich zum Vorjahr im Schnitt um 1500 Euro gestiegen. Der aktuelle Wert entspricht einem monatlichen Bruttogehalt von 4100 Euro bei einer Vollzeitstelle. Bei einer Person mit der Steuerklasse I in Baden-Württemberg ergibt das 2588,13 Euro netto. ..."
> 
> ...


musst du differenzieren. Ost und West Gehälter sind noch immer sehr Unterschiedlich bis zu 40-60% unterschied.  Der Osten muss wird oft für die Arbeit in den Westen geschickt.  Leider kann man halbwegs sagen das Ostdeutschland das China der Welt ist. Billige Arbeiter für die Arbeit die kaum jemand sonst machen will


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

Thepunisher2403 schrieb:


> mehr ist zu diesem kindergarten verhalten nicht zu sagen.....


Da hast du recht. Zu dem Kindergarten, den du hier veranstaltest, muss man wirklich nicht mehr sagen. Aber Glückwunsch: Selbsterkenntnis ist der beste Weg zu Besserung.

Na ja, ich werde dich dann einfach mal geflissentlich ignorieren.


----------



## shaboo (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine Tabelle:


... die genau das belegt, was ich schrieb.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nicht die Unterhaltspflichtigen vergessen  Zu Kindern gehören meistens 2, auch wenn die Eltern danach alleine leben


Ja, man kann da nach Belieben ins Detail gehen, aber darum geht's ja nicht. Auf jeden Fall hat bei Weitem nicht jeder Kinder oder zahlt ein Haus oder eine Wohnung ab. Es macht auch nicht jeder kostspielige Urlaube; viele verzichten - teilweise freiwillig - sogar auf ein Auto. Bei allen, die weder wirklich arm noch wirklich reich sind, spielen Prioritäten und Lebensentwürfe eine mindestens genauso große Rolle wie das verfügbare Einkommen; nur darum ging's mir.

Wer sich früher mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit und ohne übermäßige Anstrengung eine Oberklasse/High End-Karte für 500-700 Euro leisten konnte und wollte, der kann sich heutzutage - nötigenfalls mit ein wenig mehr Anstrengung, Wartezeit oder Verzicht an anderer Stelle - auch eine Karte für 1000 oder 1500 Euro leisten, wenn er es denn unbedingt will. Das sind dann eben halt Leute, bei denen dieses Thema generell eine entsprechende Priorität hatte und hat. Wenn für jemanden hingegen heutzutage eine Anschaffung in dieser Höhe tatsächlich unter keinen Umständen zu finanzieren ist, dann dürfte der wohl auch schon vorher nicht zur Zielgruppe für diese Art Hardware gehört haben.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> ... die genau das belegt, was ich schrieb


Die sollte dich ja auch nicht widerlegen. 



> Wer sich früher mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit und ohne übermäßige Anstrengung eine Oberklasse/High End-Karte für 500-700 Euro leisten konnte und wollte, der kann sich heutzutage - nötigenfalls mit ein wenig mehr Anstrengung, Wartezeit oder Verzicht an anderer Stelle - auch eine Karte für 1000 oder 1500 Euro leisten, wenn er es denn unbedingt will.



Leisten: Ja, das könnte ich.
Wollen: Nein, nicht mehr. Für mich ist das Ende der Fahnenstange beim PC Gaming erreicht. Und das sage ich als jemand, der lange Zeit SLI Systeme genutzt hat. Aber Kosten/Nutzen ist bei High-End PCs mächtig aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Das ist es mir nicht mehr wert.
Zudem haben sich auch noch meine Lebensumstände geändert. Family First und so weiter.
Kurz: So einfach wie du es darstellst ist es nicht immer.


----------



## beastyboy79 (26. März 2022)

Ähm... Um was gings hier doch gleich?
Ach ja, ne Grafikkarte mit 16Pin-Anschluß.

Und es artet hier wieder in eine Arm und Reich-Debatte aus.
Wer sind die Brandstifter? Die üblichen Verdächtigen!

Und noch eins zu Thema Hobby: Ich frage mich wie die ganze Alkoholiker-Gang sich an der Trinkhalle finanziert. Führen die schon alle Beschaffungskriminalität aus, oder wohnen die vielleicht alle in einer abgeranzten Bruchbude und die haben einfach ihre Prio auf "saufen" umgestellt? Kann doch ein Tekki auch, ich meine Prioritäten setzen.


Zum Thema:

Mehr als zwei Kilo Gewicht und 3,5 Slots breit!  Ja gut, irgendwie muss das was die Stecker liefern auch wieder weg. Welche Züge das in Zukunft annehmen wird, mag ich mir nicht vorstellen.
Selbst die 3090FE ist ein riesen Klopper, dagegen sieht die 1080ti wie ein Spielzeug aus.

@Moderation Bitte einmal durchwischen, es ist sehr viel OT!




Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Werde ständig von meinem Kreditkartenanbieter angeschrieben, dass ich doch sofort 4.000€ haben kann.
> Für "nur" 14,98% Jahreszins... Das steht aber natürlich nur im Kleingedruckten


Wie, nur 4000€?


Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Ich Kaufe mir meist auch nur High End Komponenten, damit ich nicht so oft aufrüsten muss. 3090 Ti wäre aber auch mir zuviel des guten...


Sehe ich auch so. Ich geh da eher immer nach dem schlauen Spruch: Ich bin zu arm, um mir billige Schuhe zu kaufen. 


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Da hast du recht. Zu dem Kindergarten, den du hier veranstaltest, muss man wirklich nicht mehr sagen. Aber Glückwunsch: Selbsterkenntnis ist der beste Weg zu Besserung.


Der einzige, der mit dem Kindergarten angefangen hat, bist Du selber.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na ja, ich werde dich dann einfach mal geflissentlich ignorieren.


Das kannst Du gut! Nicht das er das wohl standardmäßig bei vielen hier ist, mit solch kruder Sichtweise. Aber Du schießt heute den Vogel mehr als ab. Es geht hier um eine verfluchte Grafikkarte, die zu dem noch nicht mal erworben werden kann, trotzdem fängst Du hier an rumzuheulen, versuch doch einfach drüber zu stehen, wie die Habenichtse bei den Applethemen, oder?


----------



## shaboo (26. März 2022)

FlsShdRiVe32 schrieb:


> Wenn man alleine wohnt und keine anderen Verpflichtungen hat, kann man so ein Spruch sehr leicht bringen.


Keine Ahnung, wo da der Zusammenhang sein soll. Eine Einstellung wie "Leben und leben lassen" hängt weder davon ab, wie man wohnt, noch davon, welche Verpflichtungen man hat.


FlsShdRiVe32 schrieb:


> Ich bin muss mein Tank selber zahlen , was im Monat weit über 300 Euro liegt ,da ich viel fahren muss wegen meiner Arbeit .  Über die andren kosten will ich nicht anfangen bin allein Verdiener mit zwei Kindern.  Mit einem Netto von 3400 Euro komme ich noch so über die runden.  Kinder sind sehr teuer mein Freund


Hat irgend jemand hier bestritten, dass Kinder teuer sind? Das sind halt einfach unterschiedliche Entscheidungen, Lebensentwürfe und Prioritäten. Ich verdiene (etwas) weniger als du, lebe aber alleine in einer recht kleinen Wohnung, habe keine Kinder, kann dank meines Jobtickets auf ein Auto verzichten und mache seltener Urlaub als ich sollte - und könnte mir daher problemlos alle drei Monate eine 3090 kaufen. Das kannst du vielleicht nicht, aber dafür bereiten dir deine Kinder hoffentlich mehr Freude als es eine 3090 jemals könnte - eine Freude, die mir wiederum entgeht. Da gibt's überhaupt keinen Grund, dem jeweils anderen etwas zu missgönnen oder ihn zu verurteilen - leben und leben lassen halt.


----------



## shaboo (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Kurz: So einfach wie du es darstellst ist es nicht immer.


Mit ist wirklich absolut rätselhaft, wie du aus meinen Beiträgen auch nur annähernd ein "Es ist immer einfach." herauslesen kannst. Während du ständig Verallgemeinerungen wie "die meisten" oder "die wenigsten" verwendest, sage ich genau im Gegenteil, dass man eben gar nichts verallgemeinern kann. Es ist weder "immer einfach" noch "immer schwer". Der eine versorgt zwei Kinder und kann (oder will) sich nicht jedes Jahr eine 3090 herbeizaubern. Der andere kauft sich jedes Jahr eine 3090, kann sich aber dafür vielleicht ebenso wenig eine Frau oder eine Familie herbeizaubern, obwohl er sie gerne hätte. Hat der es jetzt "einfacher" oder "schwerer"? Das ist einfach die Unterschiedlichkeit des Lebens, als Folge von Zwängen einerseits und bewussten Entscheidungen andererseits.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Mit ist wirklich absolut rätselhaft, wie du aus meinen Beiträgen auch nur annähernd ein "Es ist immer einfach." herauslesen kannst.


Puh, ist das mühselig heute, obwohl ich wirklich niemandem hier irgendetwas Böses möchte. Also vergiss es einfach.

PS:



> Während du ständig Verallgemeinerungen wie "die meisten" oder "die wenigsten" verwendest, sage ich genau im Gegenteil, dass man eben gar nichts verallgemeinern kann.



Du verallgemeinerst doch genauso:



shaboo schrieb:


> Wer sich früher mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit und ohne übermäßige Anstrengung eine Oberklasse/High End-Karte für 500-700 Euro leisten konnte und wollte, der kann sich heutzutage - nötigenfalls mit ein wenig mehr Anstrengung, Wartezeit oder Verzicht an anderer Stelle - auch eine Karte für 1000 oder 1500 Euro leisten, wenn er es denn unbedingt will.


Zu 100% verallgemeinert, so als könne nie eine Änderung der Lebensumstände auftreten. Darauf bezog sich übrigens auch mein "einfach“

So, bin dann aber auch raus aus der Diskussion mit dir. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## shaboo (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Zu 100% verallgemeinert, so als könne nie eine Änderung der Lebensumstände auftreten.


Lebensumstände können sich natürlich immer ändern. Wenn Du mit ALG II morgen im Lotto gewinnst, kannst du dir auch plötzlich jeden Tag eine 3090 gönnen. Aber das kann wohl kaum Grundlage für eine Diskussion sein.

Ansonsten ist es schon noch ein Unterschied, ob sich eine Verallgemeinerung auf ganz Deutschland in all seiner Heterogenität bezieht, oder auf die vergleichsweise überschaubare - und hinsichtlich ihres Interesses am Gaming zudem recht homogene - Gruppe derjenigen Gamer, die sich regelmäßig eine Oberklasse-Karte kaufen.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Lebensumstände können sich natürlich immer ändern. Wenn Du mit ALG II morgen im Lotto gewinnst, kannst du dir auch plötzlich jeden Tag eine 3090 gönnen. Aber das kann wohl kaum Grundlage für eine Diskussion sein.
> 
> Ansonsten ist es schon noch ein Unterschied, ob sich eine Verallgemeinerung auf ganz Deutschland in all seiner Heterogenität bezieht, oder auf die vergleichsweise überschaubare - und hinsichtlich ihres Interesses am Gaming zudem recht homogene - Gruppe derjenigen Gamer, die sich regelmäßig eine Oberklasse-Karte kaufen.


Ob im kleinen oder im großen: Verallgemeinerung bleibt Verallgemeinerung. Und du hast in viererlei Hinsicht nicht minder verallgemeinerte Schlüsse gezogen, als ich es getan habe.

Wer sich vor 10 Jahren eine 500€ GPU leisten konnte, kann sich nun mal nicht zwangsläufig heute auch eine 1000€ GPU leisten. Im Leben kann einfach so vieles geschehen.


----------



## shaboo (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ob im kleinen oder im großen: Verallgemeinerung bleibt Verallgemeinerung.


Immerhin kennst du den Unterschied zwischen klein und groß.


Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wer sich vor 10 Jahren eine 500€ GPU leisten konnte, kann sich nun mal nicht zwangsläufig heute auch eine 1000€ GPU leisten. Im Leben kann einfach so vieles geschehen.


Ja, wer sich vor 10 Jahren eine 500€-GPU leisten konnte, kann sich nicht zwangsläufig heute auch eine 1000€-GPU leisten, vollkommen richtig. Und umgekehrt muss es nicht für jeden, der sich vor 10 Jahren keine 500€-GPU leisten konnte, heute zwangsläufig unmöglich sein, sich eine 1000€-GPU zu leisten, ebenso richtig. Weil Leben Veränderung mit sich bringt. Zum Schlechten wie zum Guten. Tolle Binse. Und jetzt?

Im Übrigen habe ich nicht von Leuten gesprochen, die sich irgendwann vor 10 Jahren mal eine 500 Euro-Karte gekauft haben, sondern, die sich in der Vergangenheit "mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit und ohne übermäßige Anstrengung eine Oberklasse/High End-Karte für 500-700 Euro leisten konnten und wollten".


----------



## Cook2211 (26. März 2022)

shaboo schrieb:


> Ja, wer sich vor 10 Jahren eine 500€-GPU leisten konnte, kann sich nicht zwangsläufig heute auch eine 1000€-GPU leisten, vollkommen richtig. Und umgekehrt muss es nicht für jeden, der sich vor 10 Jahren keine 500€-GPU leisten konnte, heute zwangsläufig unmöglich sein, sich eine 1000€-GPU zu leisten, ebenso richtig. Weil Leben Veränderung mit sich bringt. Zum Schlechten wie zum Guten.


Na siehste, haste wieder was für‘s Leben gelernt, und damit bin ich raus.


----------



## shaboo (26. März 2022)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Na siehste, haste wieder was für‘s Leben gelernt, und damit bin ich raus.


Raus wolltest du gerade schon sein - und wenn dein Textverständnis ebenso ausgeprägt wäre wie deine Freude am Diskutieren, würdest du seltener in die Verlegenheit kommen, so eine Grütze zu schreiben. Könnte sich lohnen, vielleicht mal an einem von beiden zu arbeiten.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2022)

Dieser Thread wurde von der Moderation eröffnet. Er ist Teil einer Diskussion eines anderen Themas und wurde wegen OT in die Rumpelkammer verschoben.. Somit ist es nicht mein Thread und kann gerne geschlossen werden, zumal 3 Personen dieser Diskussion sowieso eher darauf aus sind auf mich loszugehen. Und das muss ja nun mal nicht sein. Also, liebe Mods, es wären schön wenn ihr diesen Thread schließen könntet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2022)

@shaboo & @Cook2211

Wie soll eure Diskussion denn zu irgendeinem Ergebnis führen, wenn ihr auf Grundlage von schlicht nicht greifbaren Sachverhalten argumentieren wollt? Wie will man denn "teures Hobby" definieren?  Wenn es gleichzeitig extrem schwierig bis unmöglich ist zu ermitteln, wieviel Geld Haushalten denn tatsächlich für "Hobbyausgaben" zur Verfügung steht?

So dreht sich es sich immer im Kreis, wenn Bauchgefühle bzw. "gefühlte Wahrheiten" auf der einen  gegen reine Allgemeinplätze auf der anderen Seite prallen.

So, tägliches Pensum an "Unbeliebtmachen auf allen Seiten" erfüllt 

/edit: @Saberrider09 (geiler Nickname btw.) vergessen zu taggen


----------



## Cook2211 (27. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> So, tägliches Pensum an "Unbeliebtmachen auf allen Seiten" erfüllt



Keine Sorge. Von meiner Seite aus hast du das nicht getan


----------



## JoM79 (27. März 2022)

Es ist doch eigentlich ganz einfach.
Ein teures Hobby ist individuell sehr verschieden.
Ein Durchschnitt nutzt einem da nichts, wie bei so vielen anderen Dingen auch.


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2022)

Ach egal... kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Kuhprah (27. März 2022)

Wo genau ist jetzt eigentlich das Problem dass die 3090 so teuer sind? Muss man immer jedes Spiel mit mindestens 4K bei extremsten Details spielen? Wer immer nur das allerbeste will muss vor allem in diesen Zeiten halt auch mehr investieren. Aber für HD Auflösung, braucht man keine 3090..  und auch kein riesen Budget.
Da wird einem halt sehr viel der Mund wässrig gemacht aber braucht man das wirklich? Klar, sieht Witcher 3 mit der 3090 in 4K hier am PC geil aus.. 
Aber das erste mal hab ich es auf der Switch gespielt.. glaube die hat noch nicht mal HD Auflösung, und mehr Spass gemacht hat es dort. Klar, wenn einem das eigene Ego dann sagt dass man nicht unter 120FPS spielen kann, dann ist das wohl so. Aber die Frage darf erlaubt sein, wie das denn früher ging?
Auch damals kostete High-End ein Vermögen. Ich weiss noch, mein erster PC hat 19.000 Schilling gekostet, ohne Bildschirm etc. Verdient hab ich damals mit 19 aber grad mal 15.000 brutto. Eine Diamond Monster 3D II mit 12 MB hat 7.000 gekostet. Das war ein halber Bruttomonatslohn. Wenn ich das jetzt mit den Listenpreisen der 3090 vergleiche, die bei etwa 1500€ lag bevor das Chaos los gegangen ist, hat sich da irgendwie nicht so viel nach oben verschoben.
Zu den absoluten Top-Rechnern zu gehören war immer schon unglaublich teuer.  Da hat man sich halt mit was anderem begnügt und das Game dann 2 oder 3 Jahre später wieder raus genommen und dann mit passender Hardware neu gespielt. Tat auch nicht weh....
Hobbies kosten nun mal. Das war immer schon so. Ich denke aber eher die Tatsache dass man immer alles haben will macht es erst aus. Man will Familie, man will Kinder, man will ein teures Auto, man will den schnellsten Rechner... irgendwann hat man zu viel "wollen" und zu wenig "können". 

Ich würde auch gern mehr haben, aber einige Dinge sind halt von der Priorität jetzt geringer und dann gibt es das halt nicht. Alles liegt nicht drin. Und das wird vielen so gehen.


----------



## compisucher (29. März 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gern mehr haben, aber einige Dinge sind halt von der Priorität jetzt geringer und dann gibt es das halt nicht. Alles liegt nicht drin. Und das wird vielen so gehen.


Auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## Cook2211 (29. März 2022)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt mit den Listenpreisen der 3090 vergleiche, die bei etwa 1500€ lag bevor das Chaos los gegangen ist, hat sich da irgendwie nicht so viel nach oben verschoben.


Hm. Ich habe 2012 für meine GTX690 900€ bezahlt - das war eine Dual-GPU Karte. Wenn jetzt eine 3090 als Single-GPU einen Listenpreis von 1500€ hat, dann würde ich doch schon sagen, dass sich das deutlich nach oben geschoben hat. Die 3090 kostet fast so viel wie vor 10 Jahren mein gesamter PC inkl. GTX690!

PS:

Auch interessant, dass man vor 10 Jahren die schnellste verfügbare GeForce GPU direkt im Doppelpack auf ein einziges PCB löten konnte, man dabei trotzdem innerhalb der Standards der Stromversorgung  blieb, und das ganze auch noch halbwegs leise mit einen Dualslot-Kühler kühlen konnte. Und wo stehen wir heute?
Ich bin der Meinung, dass die Entwicklung bei den GPUs irgendwie in die falsche Richtung geht. Sowohl preislich als auch bezogen auf die Effizienz.


----------

